# Denver's F.A. Possibilities?



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

We all know the Nuggets have a great chance of Signing Gilbert Arenas and hopefully they do. But the Nuggets will have plenty more money to spend on a loaded free agent market has anyone heard anything about Jermaine O'Neal, Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, or another free agent. 

My ideal situation-
Draft Lebron James (1st)
Marcus Hatten (2nd)
Sign Gilbert Arenas
Jermaine O'neal (I doubt it)
Resign Donnell Harvey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

id love oneal but lets be real - no friggin way. if he leaves indy he will be a spur.

what id love to see (realistic) is sign arenas and maggette, draft carmello and let them run...

arenas
mags
melo
nene
camby

AND if the cap goes up a few mill, we could have near max cap space again next summer (we have 18 now, if arenas gets 7 and mags 6 thats 5 leftover...lets say cap goes up 2-3 mill PLUS what we gain from the cap hits of cory alexander, tim hardaway and mark jackson ~5 mill combined...thats like 12-13 mill...subtract increasing salaries and we could have around 10 mill left again!)


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

That lineup would be very interesting, I just can't stop thinking that there is a better option than Corey Maggete. I mean he is a good player but why not go for say Lamar Odom who plays the same position is about 4 inches taller and a much better player, sure he may cost more but he's definetly worth the money.

Lebron (I'm still holding out, 2 days left to at least hope)
Arenas
Odom
Nene
Camby (although I would like to trade him)

w/ Skita and Rodney White off the bench 

We got a future!!


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

If we get Carmelo then i say targer maggette, if we get lebron then target Odom. I really like that lebron, arenas,odom lineup though. Please god help us bring that to reality.  

I realistically feel that we can choose from this pool of players:

Arenas
Andre Miller
Maggette
Odom
Kandiman
Howard (if he waould like to stay which i doubt)


That is about it, IMO forget about brand or oneal, and especially duncan or kidd.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Another thing that i forgot to add is that Odom's ability to play anywhere on the floor is a HUGE asset. Say that we had that lineup Brady said-then when camby gets injured(maybe he'll wait 4-5 games this season beofre getting hurt) We can put nene at 5, odom at 4, and skita/white at 3. Talk about a versatile lineup.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> If we get Carmelo then i say targer maggette, if we get lebron then target Odom. I really like that lebron, arenas,odom lineup though. Please god help us bring that to reality.
> 
> I realistically feel that we can choose from this pool of players:
> ...


I would choose Arenas over Miller becuase of his scoring and upside.

I would pass on Olowakandi he would be a huge mistake and is very overrated. He is one of the worst #1 picks ever.

I would only want Howard if we can get him for the MLE but if we're only going to pay him that much there is no he'll stick around

In choosing between Odom and Maggete it is going to come down to $. Odom is probably going to draw 2-3 million more than Maggete. If we have that much bank after Arenas I hope we could get Odom.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

id take mags over odom even if they cost the same.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> id take mags over odom even if they cost the same.


Why?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> Why?


1. they are both equally young

2. mags has gotten better over the years, odom has not

3. mags has had less injuries

4. mags has had less off court problems

5. mags WILL be cheaper anyways

6. i like mags game alot and he would fit in well in denver (outside shooter, slasher, gets to the line and hits fts, etc)


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Very reasonable. It seems to me that if we end up with Arenas and Maggete, which seems more reasonable than any other combination, we will still have a little money left to sign one more free agent probable an older veteran.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

IF (ive got 5 hours to hope) we get Lebron we dont need Maggette. I'd say take odom then.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Well, now it looks like 'Melo will be a Nugget. Juwan Howard said he's more interested now in staying since he feels 'Melo is the #1 player in the Draft.

I say sign Arenas to play the PG. Let Rodney White be the 6th man. Put Nene and Juwan (if he stays) inside. Then sign someone else to play alongside 'Melo on the wing, maybe Maggette or Odom. What other SG and SF are there that will be free agents this summer?

If Juwan leaves, I say sign 'Kandi from the Clips. That'd give you two imposing inside guys who are both young and rising. Jermaine O'Neal wants to go to an immediate contender if he leaves the Pacers.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

The only way I would want to keep Howard is if we could sign him to the MLE which I don't see happening. Saying he goes I would not want the Nugs to sign Kandi' he has been a huge bust and he has nowhere to go but down. If at all possible I would want Brand.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

in regards to odom and magette i believe both are restricted free agents. odom is one of sterlings favorite players, if not his favorite, so he would be much more likely to match an offer for odom than magette.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MPK</b>!
> in regards to odom and magette i believe both are restricted free agents. odom is one of sterlings favorite players, if not his favorite, so he would be much more likely to match an offer for odom than magette.


I don't think Sterling has any favorite players. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

My best possible off-season would be:

draft Carmelo Anthony
re-sign Juwon Howard (a reasonable contract, this time)

sign Gilbert Arenas and Corey Magette.


----------

